# Espresso servicing near Belfast, N. Ireland



## dmcoffee (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi all

As of Friday, my rocket appartamento won’t heat up (it seems that nothing happens when turned on) - I have tried the max limit switch reset to no avail and now I need the experts

does anyone have any recommendations for machine servicing near Belfast / N ireland generally?

many thanks


----------



## jackspro (2 mo ago)

dmcoffee said:


> Hi all
> 
> As of Friday, my rocket appartamento won’t heat up (it seems that nothing happens when turned on) - I have tried the max limit switch reset to no avail and now I need the experts
> 
> ...


Did you get this sorted?


----------



## drspk (11 mo ago)

I'm sorry only to be seeing this. Having been completely ripped off by Ireland's only official Rocket dealership – the machine they 'repaired' packed up after a week and even had a leak they didn't even repair – I took my Rocket to Ristretto, where I'd had a Rancilio fixed years ago, and they had it sorted in a few days, without screwing me.

I can't recommend them highly enough. I'd avoid the Co. Meath shower like the plague.


----------

